# Midnight Commander



## mrhe (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi,

I had a problem with MC, when I press  ctrl+O screen going black but I can't write. When I press any key screen going back to mc, this is problem with pts?
in /dev/pts is only two file 0 nad 1.

Thanks in advance. 

FreeBSD xxx 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE
GNU Midnight Commander 4.8.1.6


----------



## SirDice (Nov 6, 2012)

Which one are you using? misc/mc or misc/mc-light? I know it doesn't work on the latter.


----------



## mrhe (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm using misc/mc


----------



## mrhe (Nov 6, 2012)

```
/usr/local/bin/mc:
        libslang.so.2 => /usr/local/lib/libslang.so.2 (0x80938000)
        libncurses.so.8 => /lib/libncurses.so.8 (0x80ca9000)
        libglib-2.0.so.0 => /usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 (0x80ef6000)
        libintl.so.9 => /usr/local/lib/libintl.so.9 (0x811d8000)
        libiconv.so.3 => /usr/local/lib/libiconv.so.3 (0x813e1000)
        libpcre.so.1 => /usr/local/lib/libpcre.so.1 (0x816dd000)
        libc.so.7 => /lib/libc.so.7 (0x81937000)
        libm.so.5 => /lib/libm.so.5 (0x81c7d000)
        libpcre.so.0 => /usr/local/lib/libpcre.so.0 (0x81e9e000)
```


----------



## _martin (Nov 6, 2012)

How did you install it? If you used ports, did use select the option:


```
[x] SUBSHELL  Build with subshell support
```
 ?


----------



## mrhe (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi,
Yes, its check


----------



## SirDice (Nov 7, 2012)

What shell are you using? I'm not sure but I think it doesn't work properly with all shells. It _should_ work with tcsh(1) and bash(1).


----------



## mrhe (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi, 
I'm using lastest port to install mc, and shell is bash

```
GNU bash, version 4.2.28(0)-release (amd64-portbld-freebsd9.0)
```


----------



## mrhe (Nov 7, 2012)

But I think this will be some problem with pty pseudoterminal interfaces, what you think?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 7, 2012)

It works fine here with tcsh(1).


----------



## mrhe (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi,
I change to tcsh it's still the same.


----------



## _martin (Nov 7, 2012)

mrhe said:
			
		

> But I think this will be some problem with pty pseudoterminal interfaces, what you think?



Well, those get allocated on demand as needed.
Can you also paste the mc -V output ? Also what is the TERM set to before executing mc ?


----------



## mrhe (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks guys. You had right from the beginning, 


```
# printenv | sort 

SHELL /usr/loca/bin/sh
```

I changed it using 

```
# chsh -s /usr/local/bin/bash login
```
I used the wrong path before  /bin/bash 

After that I'm logging out and logged back in and now it is working fine, again thanks for help. And sorry for my mistake.


----------

